# will i ever be able to put things down?



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

It's just like living with a toddler with sharp teeth at the moment. Whenever I put anything down on the floor (shoes, handbag, laundry bag.... ANYTHING) Kipper is at it. If the kids leave one of their socks on the floor in any room Kipper will dart through and grab it and take it back to his bed for a good old chew. We're having to raise everything right out of Kippers reach.... he's also now discovered the log basket near the wood burner... all those lovely bits of kindling to chew...grrrr.

Just wondered, (hoped) if this is something he will grow out of. Will I ever be able to leave a laundry basket on the floor whilst I peg out the washing?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well....Lady will stick her nose in any purse to try and find a reciept or piece of paper to shred...and any sock left out is going to be tossed and chewed and played with.
The rest she seems to be over...lol but she is 2 so I am thinking some of it is here to stay.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a kleptomania. I took my glasses off earlier because I couldn't read the tiny print with them on (so depressing). Then I couldn't find my glasses, or Kiki who had been sweetly sleeping by my feet... sure enough my glasses and cheeky puppy were in her bed, along with my son's parker pen and daughter's croc...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It does get easier as they get older. Most of the time Obi will now walk past stuff on the floor unless he's feeling particularly cheeky in which case a sock or a shoe could quite easily end up at the bottom of the garden. It's more a game of "chase me to get it back" now though instead of chewing it pieces .


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy ate £10 the other week, i was not happy x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> murphy ate £10 the other week, i was not happy x


It could have been worse, it could have been a £20 or £50


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

well i suppose thats true ! but likewise it could have been £5 ...


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Monty does this! I feel like we've gone slightly backwards - like having a toddler! Socks and underwear are definite favourites (he can lift the top of the laundry basket!) and I do find myself rummaging through the flower beds to find my washing. Like you Becky, I was hoping they grow out of it! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

my grandpa used to work in a bank and told a story of a chap who came in one week with half a £5 note and said that his goat had eaten the other half. He was given a new £5 note (the good old days, obviously). They only got suspiscious when he came back the next day the other half ....


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> It does get easier as they get older. Most of the time Obi will now walk past stuff on the floor unless he's feeling particularly cheeky in which case a sock or a shoe could quite easily end up at the bottom of the garden. It's more a game of "chase me to get it back" now though instead of chewing it pieces .



Oh I do hope so. I was actually just about to start a similar thread. Mines isnt even teething. He's 8 months and he will literally pic up anything in his reach and chew it. I took my eye off him for a sec there and he went in the bathroom took the toilet roll of its holder and chewed it up. He has an assortment of official chews I might add (pizzle sticks, stag bars, you name it) but prefers things he's not supposed to chew. Everything has to be put up high, Im running our of space and I keep forgetting where Ive actually put stuff. Other than this and some cat bothering, he is really well behaved. Im presuming he'll just grow out of it.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee seems to have got worse lately. My Mum came over this week to help me with my daughter's birthday party and Frisbee pinched a vegetable knife from her when she wasn't looking  Thankfully I noticed him sneaking off to his beanbag and went to check what he was up to. I retrieved it from him without any injuries but there were teeth marks in the handle. 

I have started to pile baking trays on my worktops so that if Frizz jumps up to pinch things they fall off and make such a clatter he scarpers. Not come up with a strategy to stop him pinching laundry yet though!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy does this too - but he will find something like a shoe, sock, slipper or infact anything that isnt his and then walk past me slyly, he keeps one eye on me - teasing me with his stolen item and as soon as I say No or get up he is off like lightening down the garden. His stash is then put in a hole he has dug in the garden unless I go to chase him. My work shoes and new walking boots have been the most recent conquests!!
H x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds too familiar lol! Mine likes to 'kill' my slipper lol! And will try and take anything she's not supposed too! 

Like today I thought she was quiet went to check on her she had the potted flower in her mouth!!!!  she had yanked the whole thing out of the flower pot!!! She's such a terror at times lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes this sounds very familiar! Lola collects shoes and slippers and gathers them upstairs in the bedroom!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Found my tv remote at top of the garden the other day, hadnt even missed it went out there to bring in his teddy (the one he sleeps with) before it rained, and only saw it out the corner of my eye!! Luckily it still works!! He is really learning, he can now pick up both of my trainers at the same time so now I am completely bare footed when hunting in the garden for them, He has grown considerably have to find higher shelves every few weeks to put stuff on out of his reach!!!Such fun!!


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby has taken a liking to my daughters furry slippers and even hunts in the shoe box until she can dig one out. ( Yes we do have piled up shoes in a box!  )


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an friend who runs a saucy lingerie shop in the city. I was wondering if he would be interested in buying some gussetless pants - we have plenty around here


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hee hee, am starting to wish I hadn't started this thread now. Was hoping for a response along the lines of Oh yes, they all DEFINITELY grow out of that by 15 weeks. Hmmmm. More shelves it is then. 

It is very funny though. Couldn't help giggling at the idea of barefooted doggy owners searching their gardens for a remote control.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My mother-in-law thinks Dudley has done wonders. as our coffee table was always covered in stuff before he came here! he will still pinch and chew anything - in fact I was thinking today, they use dogs sense of smell for work so I wonder if there is any work they could do using their chewing skills - Dudley would have a great time if he worked in a factory shortening leads as he's completely chewed through two (my fault for leaving them within reach of course).


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread has given me such a laugh -especially the gussetless pants. I had hoped that Rafferty would grow out of this pinching everything but, obviously, we have a long way to go. All our tea towels and kitchen towel have to hang from the knobs on the wall cabinets and all the newspapers/magazines have had to find a new home and Rafferty's not very tall yet. As with everyone else plenty of ironing has found its way to the top of the garden so now it's kept upstairs. He's also very good at emptying the washing machine but, unfortunately, he can't reach the line yet to peg it out


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

You have to own the items in your house, when they understand you own them they will leave them alone. Libby, when she was a little puppy would get the towel in the kitchen and chew the telephone directory as it was under the coffee table So i put them on the floor put my foot on them stood with determination and as she approached I gestured her away with my hand, You have to get the right body language, she got the message and backed off. I let her approach again and gestured her away.. She never pulled the towel down again or chewed the directory. It was all done with body language.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Great tips, Janee. There are still a few things that Ted needs to learn are not his. Unfortunately, he only goes for things that are not his, as granddaughter chases him for them (which is his aim of course). I try to turn my back on him and ignore him when he pinches stuff, but he is so full of joy and mischief that it is hard not to laugh at times.


----------



## Lynn (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, thought it was only my little darlings which were into socks! 
Lily & Daisy are now 7mths old and don't seem to be calming down. I have a safety gate at the bottom of the stairs, this didn't stay up long because Daisy is like a snake and can still get through the bars and Lily can jump over with a bit of effort.... I've now had to remove my lovely twig lights from the landing as they were getting chewed!.... Grrrrr, little buggers!!..lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is 8 months now and his chewing has got worse!! his teeth are much stronger and he makes short work of anything he can get his teeth into.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter will not let me wear socks - he pulls them off ! And he always takes any scrunchies out of my hair !! He has also started chewing things in the kitchen such as my blind so I've got the bitter apple spray out again !


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

BeckyP said:


> Just wondered, (hoped) if this is something he will grow out of. Will I ever be able to leave a laundry basket on the floor whilst I peg out the washing?


Simon at 3 years old is still stealing socks from the laundry basket if some one forgets to put it out of his reach.


----------

